# no response to drugs



## dianej (Feb 2, 2007)

Can anyone tell me if they have experienced this.  
After 10 days of ovarian stimulation, this morning I was informed I'd had no response to the drugs at all and that the hospital were calling an end to treatment.  My cycle is usually normal (I've used the ovulation test kits) and really don't understand, based on that, how the stimulation just didn't work.  I had period like pains from day two of the stimulation but the hospital said they were too early and probably unrelated. 
I'm at my wits end, feel completely numb and really don't know what the future holds.  Can anyone help?


----------



## first timer (Jun 28, 2006)

Really sorry to hear your bad news.

I too strggle with IVF, I had no eggs on my first cycle. 

My advice would be to talk to your clinic; not everyone responds well to the same drugs. I have heard from loads of women who don't do well with down-regging and follow an alternative drug protocol. 

Whilst this cycle is lost; hope isn't!

Take time to scream, shout, cry and grieve then get your head together and ask what can they do differently next time.

Good luck


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi Diane,

so sorry that you are going through this on top of the stress of IVF - I just wanted to give you a 

You will find other poor responders on this site - there is a thread for us at: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=81759.0

Like firsttimer said, it could be that you would respond better on a different protocol/different drugs - this is something that you would have to discuss with your clinic - do you have a follow-up appointment booked to discuss how your treatment went and what could be done differently next time?

On my first treatment I only got 2 eggs, I was already on the short protocol (no down-regging drugs - stimulation drugs started on Day 3 of cycle, cetrotide given to stop ovulating too early) I was told that if I'd been on the long protocol with downregging I would probably have got none at all. I was given a higher dose of drugs on the second round, and managed to get 5 eggs... I still haven't achieved a pregnancy but am hoping the third cycle I am currently on (with an even higher dose of drugs) will be the one   

Unfortunately IVF treatment is often a learning curve as well as an emotional rollercoaster, and the first cycle you have can throw up issues which can be fixed/tweaked on your next round of treatment if you decide to carry on... as firsttimer said - please don't give up hope.

This is a wonderful site and you will find a lot of support here, I know I have! 

I really hope that you find some answers soon and that you are soon feeling a lot better with a plan of action and a way forward - wishing you lots of luck   

Steph xxx


----------



## kitykat (Sep 21, 2006)

Diane,

I got period pains on my first cycle. I rang the clinic on day three of stimming and blood test showed no response. Drugs put up to top whack and I got thee eggs and two good embies, but a BFN. Don't give up. A different protocol and just a different time give different results. Keep positive - I am still hoping.....    
love Kitykat
XXX


----------



## Wendy K (Sep 26, 2005)

This happened to me on my first attempt. I was on Puregon (other name Gonal F)  and nothing (this drug contains just FSH.)

I was swapped to Menopur FSH and LH which I respond better to, some women need some LH as well, as d'regging (Supercur/Burserelin) can sometimes shut your LH production down which you need to make eggs/follies.  I know how you feel as I am still classed as a poor responder but I now know I respond better to no d/reg which is a short cycle with Cetrotide later in stimming so you don't ovulate before e/c.

I am now on my 2nd week of my 2ww  

Make an appt to speak to your consultant and ask about these things to discuss your options as they have learned this about you now, they can change drugs and doses, check bloods etc;. Things will get better  

Take care

Wendy K


----------



## dianej (Feb 2, 2007)

I've been given a follow up appointment for this Thursday, but dreading going in.  The nurse told me that my option now is donor eggs which really doesn't make sense as i ovulate normally when they aren't messsing around with my system!  Now we are really worried that there is no treatment for someone who doesn't respond to the drugs and all your responses has helped me think different.  Thank You.
I was on buserelin and menopur, the menopur being the one i haven't responded to so here's hoping they can give me something different to that...


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi Diane,

good luck for your follow-up appt, I really hope you get answers to all of your questions and that they will consider maybe doing short-protocol treatment for you 

Just thought I'd let you all know EC today went smoothly - we got 3 eggs which was what we expected (had a nasty few minutes thinking that there were none - when I came round from the GA the nurse said she couldn't see from my notes and I went all paranoid thinking there were none and that she didn't want to be the one to tell me  but then she found the sheet and I was so relieved!  ) so I am very, very happy to have got this far again 

I'll let you know how I get on 
Steph xx


----------



## joanne3 (May 7, 2005)

Sorry to hear this.  I was always a poor responder, but I just kept going for fresh cycles.  You should ask your clinic to switch it to IUI.

Jo


----------



## janeyroo (Feb 5, 2007)

Diane

I know how devastating this news is as I have been pulled off my first cycle this week as I didn't respond to the Menopur stims (short protocol). We went to see the consultant this morning who told us quite brutally that there is no point doing any further IVF cycles as I have had high FSH previously and that the next step is donor eggs.  

I feel numb and cheated that I didn't even get passed 1st base.  We were told that it would not be worth going else where as 90% of clinics would not have treated us in the 1st place - something I disputed!  

Has anyone had no follicles and poor blood results and gone on to get eggs from another cycle?  Would like to know if it is worth getting a second opinion elsewhere.....

Hope your appointment went OK and you got the answers you need Diane!

Jane


----------



## dianej (Feb 2, 2007)

Our consultant wants to try the short protocol which i'm really pleased about but have to admit i'm worried about the lack of response and the fact that my period hasn't arrived yet.  My periods were regular before treatment and according to ovulation test kits, i was ovulating regularly too.  But now i'm worried that the drugs have done damage and that the reason i didn't respond to stimulation is because i don't produce eggs.  i'm probably being silly, but the hospital didn't give me any explainations as to why this happened, in fact, they were shocked too.  Can you detect a surge on the home ovulation test kits but not ovulate or is it a fact that if a surge is detected, you will ovulate 36 hours later?  I'm 39 and i feel like i'm wasting time i don't have to waste...


----------



## janeyroo (Feb 5, 2007)

Don't panic about your period, I was told it would be 2 to 6 weeks before I had another period...a bit vague I know but it seems definite answers about anything after a cyle is abandoned are in short supply from the medical profession!  I know how you feel ...you want your period to come to prove everything is back to normal...which is an odd feeling after years of wishing it wouldn't come every month!

I am 39 like you, and was told that you can be ovulating each month but the eggs be poor quality so chances of a pregnancy are severely diminished.  I don't use an ovulation kit, but I do my temperatures which like you show I am ovulating as does my day 21 progesterone level.  What is your FSH like? I was told that it is the only indicator they can use to assess your egg levels/quality.  If it is below 9 you should be OK.  If they are prepared to try again you still have hope Diane!


----------

